# The drug, I mean knife dealer.



## mattrud (May 20, 2012)

Whenever one of my cooks need a knife they usually come ask me what to do blah blah blah. So I give them some advice and usually finish by writing down Jons number on some printer paper and say "Call this number, ask for Jon, tell him you work for me and he will take care of you."

Jon expect another call soon.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 20, 2012)

:lmao::woot::feedkids:

I hope you are getting a finders fee.


----------



## mr drinky (May 20, 2012)

mattrud said:


> Whenever one of my cooks need a knife they usually come ask me what to do blah blah blah. So I give them some advice and usually finish by writing down Jons number on some printer paper and say "Call this number, ask for Jon, tell him you work for me and he will take care of you."
> 
> Jon expect another call soon.



Do you pre-screen them for sharpening ability before giving out Jon's number, or do you just accept that Jon in his Breaking-Bad meth lab will take care of that fix too? 

k.


----------



## Mike Davis (May 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Love this thread already!


----------



## mattrud (May 20, 2012)

Trust me. They know what I will say/do if they have dull knives in my kitchen.


----------



## mr drinky (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful. A martinet in the kitchen.

k.


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 20, 2012)

mattrud said:


> Trust me. They know what I will say/do if they have dull knives in my kitchen.



How about opening cans with them,is that ok?


----------



## JBroida (May 20, 2012)

lol... your guys are always nice... plus i can be sure there is at least one person around who knows how to use and sharpen the knives, so thats a plus


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 20, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> How about opening cans with them,is that ok?



Might be with a more thicker knife. The DT bubble wrap broke its tip on a can of beans....:IMOK:
So I wouldn't use thin knives for this task.....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 20, 2012)

oivind_dahle said:


> Might be with a more thicker knife. The DT bubble wrap broke its tip on a can of beans....:IMOK:
> So I wouldn't use thin knives for this task.....



Øivind, everyone knows you should use a Shigefusa to open cans, right?


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 20, 2012)

I use to with my old Shig, but it was gone in the fundraiser.
Looking for another can opener, so I got this PM from Bill last night that he is almost done with it 
Devin was not the best for my cans


----------



## Mingooch (May 20, 2012)

Lets just hope they know to wash them well in the dishwasher, cant have a dirty knife LOL!


----------



## Crothcipt (May 20, 2012)

Mingooch said:


> Lets just hope they know to wash them well in the dishwasher, cant have a dirty knife LOL!


:bat::spankarse:


----------



## DK chef (May 20, 2012)

all kind of Deba with a microbevel at the heel can bee used for a can, just use the heel to let the air out first.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 25, 2012)

:zombiegrave: 

I just suggest a server looking to get her cook B/F a birthday gift call Jon and it reminded me of this thread. Forget about stones though. Maybe I'll grab him one...

She's lost and I has no idea where to start with what he will need.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 27, 2012)

VoodooMajik said:


> :zombiegrave:
> 
> I just suggest a server looking to get her cook B/F a birthday gift call Jon and it reminded me of this thread. Forget about stones though. Maybe I'll grab him one...
> 
> She's lost and I has no idea where to start with what he will need.


+1


----------



## MadMel (Jul 27, 2012)

I would love to work for a boss who actually cares for their knives!! Great to hear Matt!


----------

